# Gallien Krueger 206 MLE



## qdz661 (May 8, 2009)

Hi, anyone has an idea how much I should be paying for a used Gallien Krueger 206 MLE (please specify if your talking about USD or Can$)? I was told that the two 6" speakers has been replaced with original GK.

The amp is in good working condition. 

Thanks


----------

